# Patriot is sailing in a few days - anyone else on board?



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

When I was dropping off the car in Bremerhaven, I was told my car would be on the Patriot. Anyone else on board?

It is scheduled to arrive on 19. November in N.Y.

Information about this vessel is here


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Hmmm. 20 years old and output only 8750 kW at 110 rpm.:stickpoke I hope it makes it!

If you were as anal as me on the redelivery, you will be checking the Southampton webcams for sightings of this vessel.


----------



## spinnaker7 (May 9, 2007)

I was on the last Patriot voyage - arrived in New York on 10/15, but then had few other stops including South Carolina. 
I'm surprised it is back already and all set for another load. They must really work these ships hard...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The 550i was finally loaded onto the Patriot at 21.10 local time and the Patriot departed Bremerhaven shortly thereafter.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

.


----------



## nitrileman (May 31, 2007)

*I am with you*

I have a 328 cab on board. Hope for smooth seas... my baby got motion sickness in the Swiss Alps going around some of the turns.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Patriot has visited and left Antwerp on schedule.

Next stop, Zeebrugge.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Patriot made the quick trip from Antwerp to Zeebrugge in record time*

Looks like it arrived early. Then again, it's probably only 75 km.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Now underway at 15 knots to Southampton*

.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

If you are really bored, you can try and catch a glimpse of your ship on Southampton webcam. Try http://www.southamptonvts.co.uk/webcams.htm
This site also will make you an expert on Southampton port trivia.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Kanuck said:


> If you are really bored, you can try and catch a glimpse of your ship on Southampton webcam. Try http://www.southamptonvts.co.uk/webcams.htm
> This site also will make you an expert on Southampton port trivia.


Tried but the glare into the camera from the light made everything hard to see, thanks though.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Patriot now showing arrival in NY on 17.11. according to AISlive, 2 days ahead of schedule.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Patriot has departed Southampton as of 2 hours or so ago. 

Now approaching 19 knots and heading towards NY.


----------



## bmwluvr3 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm on this ship as well. Thanks for the updates


----------



## NetMan (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi shipmates, I am also on the Patriot. This is my first bimmer (328 xi), I am very excited  Thus far this has been a great experience in how I have been able to track each step of the way, at least compared to the VW and Subarus I had before.

I have been checking the progress everyday, the anticipation is something...I have read the 2007 manual (2008 not on line), keep going through this forum and e90post, and overall impressed with all I have read on bimmers and thankful to you for sharing your insight/ experiences with bimmers. I just cannot not wait, a car is a man's sanctuary... 

The Patriot is now in open waters as she makes the journey across the pond. She can now be tracked on http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=WQVY

I live in NY, I hope to be in the car by Thanksgiving. Best Luck to all!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

NetMan said:


> Hi shipmates, I am on the Patriot. This is my first bimmer (328 xi), I am very excited


Welcome and thanks for posting. What day did you pick up your car?


----------



## NetMan (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi JSpira, I did not do an ED. I ordered it on Oct 16, finished production on 10/30 and it got loaded on the Patriot on 11/2. I am cautiously optimistic for a delivery around Thanksgiving, been that I am in NY


----------



## jhk_jd (May 23, 2007)

I am on the Patriot as well. It would be great if the ship arrives a couple of days early. Thanks for providing all the updates.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Making good progress*

.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

mine is on Hojin - anyone have any info on that ship besides that it is leaving Bremerhaven on 11/13 and getting into PH 12/7?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Volfan615 said:


> Has anyone been able to locate the Patriot this morning. I can't find it in the free version of AIS.


It hasn´t moved. Anchor is down.


----------



## e90fanatic (Jul 25, 2005)

PLEASE DOCK FASTER!!! AHHHHHHHHHH! The anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## Volfan615 (Oct 16, 2007)

I finally received my AISTrail. Yep she is still anchored. My bet is she want go in until tomorrow.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Volfan615 said:


> I finally received my AISTrail. Yep she is still anchored. My bet is she want go in until tomorrow.


ht
Ja, I agree. Also, the FIRST site shows a public berth for the Patriot but not the Port NEAT berth so the date (21.11.) might be inaccurate.

The WW site shows 20.11.


----------



## Volfan615 (Oct 16, 2007)

She's docked!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Patriot is moored at the Northeast Auto-Marine Terminal (Port NEAT)*

.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Must be ready to depart...*

There is a tug alongside.


----------



## Volfan615 (Oct 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> There is a tug alongside.


I think the Tug just moved her to antoher berth. Fortunatley for those of you in NY your cars are probably already discharged. :thumbup:

I'm probably looking at a week from Friday delivery at the dealer. This is more painfull than the wait for my vette. At least it was only about 80 miles up I65.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

JSpira said:


> There is a tug alongside.


It (hopefully) won't be long now...


----------



## Mr.F1 Fan (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations everyone! I finally gave up on calling the BMW ED dept. and used the VIN to find the car. They had no idea and asked me to call back for the third time, "next week". The Liberty is due to arrive in NYC on the 26th when I was to call again. I wonder if they will know the car is even on a ship by then..LOL.

Jonathan, I will be watching your car closely since it is a ED car. I am hopeful it will move through quickly. Any chance you can check and see where the Liberty is for me? 

Once again, congratulation to everyone with a car on board. It hopefully won't be long now!

-F1


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

lol you guys are nuts, I only look at the tracker twice a day


----------



## NetMan (Oct 7, 2007)

The Patriot has left NY as per http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/voyageVesselList.do. I confirmed that with my SA and in view of the Thxgiving holiday, it will be in the VPC on Friday. Towards the end of next week it is estimated to be by the dealership. So a lot's to look forward to next weekend :-D

Happy Thxgiving to all


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Volfan615 said:


> I think the Tug just moved her to antoher berth.


Ja und nein.

It left Port NEAT and went to Port Newark.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

NetMan said:


> The Patriot has left NY


It's still moored in the Port of NY last I looked.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Mr.F1 Fan said:


> Jonathan, I will be watching your car closely since it is a ED car. I am hopeful it will move through quickly. Any chance you can check and see where the Liberty is for me?
> 
> Once again, congratulation to everyone with a car on board. It hopefully won't be long now!
> 
> -F1


Danke and I found it


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

When did you drop off J?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

On 30.10.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

JSpira said:


> On 30.10.


Holy cow!!! You're on pace to break your record :yikes:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

No Kaynahorah please.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

JSpira said:


> No Kaynahorah please.


Huh? :dunno:

Btw I'm thinking of emailing you a topic that maybe you can touch on in your newsletter. I'll send it one of these days.

Happy Turkey Day


----------

